# Format button freezes 211k receiver



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
Been awhile, but I'm thinking some one else ran into this....

This is my second 211k receiver, the first did not respond to the remote very well, this one is a little better, but it has this problem [ since I received it from Dish] when I hit the "format" button, [ or page up or down, which does the same thing] it freezes the receiver, and after 2 minutes, the receiver re-boots itself, and I have to sit through "acquiring signal" and downloading the guide. This happens EVERY TIME.

My 222k does NOT do this, NEVER has. Checked hook ups.

ANY ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sure, call CSR and demand to replace it


----------

